# Help please!! Ears cropped but not standing!!



## Nashp (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey there! I just recently got a blue pitbull puppy, he's 12 weeks old. I just got his ears cropped this past friday (9/24/10). I noticed the last couple days his left ear sometimes lays flat on his head. If he's just relaxing his ears stand straight up and look perfect. I understand I have to tape his ears once the stitches come out, but I'm really worried that his ear will stay that way. He looks really funny with the one ear laying on his head. I would like for both of his ears to stand straight up. What can I do to resolve this problem?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there is a sticky on this on how to tape the ears just look it up. are the stitches still in? might have to wait till they are out. it does take awhile and taping to get them to stand right it doesnt always happen over night be patient.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

is she wearing a cone? id be worried of her scratching them with the stitches and pulling one out.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

First off, I'll say this.. the cartilage in your pups ears are still soft and brittle. Once the stitches come out, you'll need to tape them or brace them some way. You can go to the Health and Nutrition forum on the main page and there's plenty of info on taping your dogs ears. Here's the direct link: http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27844-taping-cropped-ears-general-info.html

Please read that, and also talk to your vet if you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself. They can show you how to do it.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

harry's were similar... it took longer to tape them up than any other dog i've had. the do stand pretty nicely now, and i sure they will get better as he gets older. also, as an earlier poster said read the thread, and go and talk to the vet. the vet that did harry's ears said he would tape them whenever i wanted him to, no appointment needed just walked in and waited until they had a minute (sometimes i was in there 2/3 times a week )


----------

